# rta adult wood pigeon



## nicola coombe (Sep 29, 2010)

hello can anyone help me or give any advice to help me aid sick bird, this bless pigeon i saw sitting in the road yesterday afternoon its able to walk an flap about but i have tried to see if it can fly an its flapping about an then it leans forward an sort of head butts the ground i cant find any open injuries an the bird sees alert bright eyes now i was thinking it would be ok once rested over night but its still not flying an its tries but seems to fall fowards then picks itself up an waddles about . what should i do i thanks


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Nicola, thanks for helping this poor fellow out and welcome to Pigeon Talk.

Here are a couple of links to get you started.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/basic-life-saving-steps-9457.html
http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/

See if you can gently guide his beak into a cup of tepid rehydration fluid (how to make it is in the first link), very important we get some fluids into him.

Since you mention Wood Pigeon, I take it you are in the UK, so the the second link has resources in your area to draw on.

We have some great UK members, who will be along before too long to help guide you better.

Good luck with him,

Karyn


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Nicola

If you check the second link Karyn kindly supplied, does it have the white neck patch or is it a little younger (well grown juvenile)? 

Falling forward may be a sign of weakness through insufficient food/water, but may indicate an illness.

Just keep him warm and secure in box or cage, and offer food (wild bird mix is OK) and the water suggested in small pots for now.

The website linked to has a list of wildlife resources, but if you can let us know where you are it is just possible there may be others not on there.

John


----------



## nicola coombe (Sep 29, 2010)

*rta woodie*

thanks for getting back so soon .yes its an adult an i have put it in a box i also put a heat pad underneath with additional bedding i did offer a little food last night but the bird just wanted to get away from me im on canvey island essex an any other advice wouldbe great i think if i were to take the bird to the vets they would just have it put to sleep .but i think its got plenty of fight an want to help .the bird tilting forward does look worrying


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Nicola,

Just noticed John has replied to you while I was on the phone so covered what I was going to say.

Can you try and wrap the bird in a towel to stop it struggling, keep it's eyes covered so it can't see you if it's a Woodie then it might stay quieter.
If you can gently open it's beak and have a look down its throat and check if there are any yellow growths blocking it.
If so that is canker which will need treating.

The falling forward is sometimes due to being dehydrated and hungry especially if you can't see any obvious injuries.

As you're doing keep it warm and quiet after checking it's throat. Leave it a dish of water with some sugar and salt in it to help rehydrate it.
You can put some wild bird seed near it aswell to see if it attempts to eat.

You will find if it's nervous it won't 'perform' while it knows you're near so watch from a distance if needed.

Let us know how it's going,

Janet


----------



## nicola coombe (Sep 29, 2010)

*rta woodie*

i have just looked in the birds mouth its not nice an pink as i know it shoud its pale yellowish with what looks like small ulcer on the roof he is bieng quick frisky an puts his tongue in the way of his throat so i couldny clearly see all the way but iv noticed also the bird not constantly but does make a soundlike its a bit bunged i do believe that whwn it was hit it was facial do u think its canker or something else but bless apart from that his bright eyed an poopin ok an i have given a little sip of the sugary salty solution thanks what should i do do now an thaks to all who has helped


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Nicola,

That 'bunged' up sound is sometimes due to moisture in their throat and airways, the current Woodie I have with canker sounded like that the first week.

It obviously isn't severely blocked if it is canker or you would have no doubt if you saw it. Also it would have a not very pleasant smell to it. That means it can still get food and drink through.

What are his poops like. Not sure if anyone has said, but it's a good idea to have it on some white kitchen paper so you will be able to see what colour the poops are like. These tell us a lot about whether it's eating ok.
Alternatively it could be Yeast infection which would also show as yellowy coloured but not as large growths like canker.

Janet


----------



## nicola coombe (Sep 29, 2010)

*rta woodie*

its has small yellow bits in its mouth where can i get the canker medicine from my vets or pet shop an can i administer it myself safetly


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Nicola, if you send your address in a private message I will post off some Spartrix tablets today.

Are there any yellowish or other lumps on the outside around the beak? That would indicate another problem.

John


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Nicola,

General pet shops probably won't stock canker meds.

WHat you need is Spartrix, that can be bought online from a site like Boddy & Ridewood.
I get mine from a pigeon seed supplier but you may not have one nearby.
If you send me a Private Message with your address I can pop some in the post today to keep you going until you get some.
I'm about to go to the Post Office so can get some in the post today.

The vets will only supply meds by prescription if you take the bird to them I expect but they would have much stronger meds like Metronidazole. You could ask if they would see the bird but get them to agree first to let you take it home to treat if they're agreeable. Just don't leave the bird with them as they would probably euthanize.

The Spartix does work if it's not too advanced and will certainly help. Maybe try that to see if there's any response in case it's not canker.

Let me know if you want me to post you some today,

Janet

Thanks John. I see you've offered aswell.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

You carry on Janet, if you're going out anyway.

Maybe some one somewhere can rustle up Metronidazole eventually if Spartrix doesn't take.

John


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi John,

Ok will do.

Nicola are you ok with sending Private Message? Let me now if you have a problem.

Janet


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Janet - Nicola has just PM'd me, so will send the Spartrix

Cheers

John


----------



## nicola coombe (Sep 29, 2010)

*rta woodie*

i think i have sent a private message to u let me know if you do not get it and thankyou
nikki


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Great, Thanks John.

Good luck Nicola,

Janet


----------



## nicola coombe (Sep 29, 2010)

*rta woodie*

thanks to u all x


----------



## nicola coombe (Sep 29, 2010)

*rta woodie*

thanks janet


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Posted, now it's up to our wonderful Royal Mail

One tab a day, have sent 4. If it ain't looking better by end of day 3 then we'll need to look at something more.

One thing, if it IS canker, it may be down the throat unseen as well. May need to give to the woodie in two halves if obstruction. Put in mouth and gently push towards back of mouth right hand side (the bird's right, that is) for him to swallow.

Woodies are squirmy and get upset much more readily than feral pigeons.

John


----------



## nicola coombe (Sep 29, 2010)

*rta*

thanks john x


----------



## nicola coombe (Sep 29, 2010)

*rta woodie*

right so does canker affect the bird from flyin as it cannot or is it jus because of it maybe being weak from no food as it was clipped by car x


----------



## nicola coombe (Sep 29, 2010)

also is there anything else i can do to help the bird to get better. an can u tell me will my looking after the bird affect its release
can anyone also tell me how long it will take for the bird to be well again an what should i do now


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Canker - if that *is* the problem you are seeing - often flares up under stress. Most if not all pigeons have the organisms which cause it in their systems anyway, but normally in low levels kept down by the immune system. They can also contract it from others through food and water sharing.

In itself, unless very advanced to a point where vital organs are damaged, it would not stop them flying, but if they were unable to eat properly and became weak, that would stop them and the falling forward could well be a sign of extreme weakness from lack of nourishment/water.

If the woodie had collided with something, of course, the wing(s) could be damaged.

It's important to get some food and water into him. The mixture of warmish water/salt/glucose (or honey or sugar) can be given witha dropper or syringe into the front of his beak for him to swallow, if he's not drinking any. He'd need at least a couple of ml in one go, so drop by drop can take time. He can also be given thawed out frozen peas and sweetcorn, popped nto his mouth one at a time, slightly warm (moistened with that same mix described is good). Needs say 30-40 at first go. I have two pigeons I'm feeding twice a day here. The basic problem some people have, of course, is getting the beak open and getting the food, pills, whatever in. 

This is a short video guide:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow

Woodies are more difficult, hence need to wrap in a towel. If woodies show signs of fright like panting and holding beak open, feeding must be immediately stopped.

Being an adult, release when (or if) he becomes ready won't be a problem.

There's a couple of places in Essex, though probably not too near you, who you could check if they'd take for ongoing care, on the resource list in the site Karyn posted a link to.

Keep us updated, and ask as many questions as you like 


John


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Nicola

Please see my PM if you haven't already, re possible rescue facility for woodie

John


----------

